
Ask HN: Canonical removed all job vacancies - CSDude
In this URL, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.canonical.com&#x2F;careers&#x2F;all-vacancies, approximately month ago, there were 27 Job Vacancies. I was interviewing for a position but decided it was not for me later, and I was told to check here and see wheter there will be any other position would be for me, but now there is none. Is this related to CEO change?
======
weinzierl
The canonical careers page used to have a section about requirements for your
application. I said that you should point out one exceptional thing you did in
your life. If you had not one single exceptional thing to highlight, it went
on, you should instead apply "here". The last word was a link to the
application page of the US government.

 _This is from more than 10 years ago and all from my memory, so I 'm not 100%
sure about every detail_

EDIT: It probably was the Ubuntu employment page. Unfortunately 2005 is
completely missing at archive.org. Digging though old versions I found these
other gems:

\- HR would like us to say 5+ years Ubuntu experience. "Lots" will do.

\- Speak many languages. French and Spanish are better choices than Klingon or
Esperanto.

\- You need to like people. They need to generally like you.

EDIT 2:

Found it! It was on markshuttleworth.com and the word here in the last
sentence was a link to www.whitehouse.gov

 _I 'm looking for talented people to help turn ideas into reality. I like to
work with people who fit this description:

Brilliant. Tell me about things you've done in which you have truly excelled.
I don't mind if you did brilliantly at school and then crashed at university
because you were more interested in something else, just tell me about the
something else! It could be an open source piece of software you wrote and
which has been widely used. It could be a small business you've setup and run.
It could be that you were consistently in the top 10% of your class at school
or university. It could be that you are a natural leader or organiser. If you
haven't done brilliantly at something in life, try applying here, you'll fit
in just fine._

[https://web-beta.archive.org/web/20041024004348/http://www.m...](https://web-
beta.archive.org/web/20041024004348/http://www.markshuttleworth.com:80/work.html)

------
enraged_camel
They had a bunch of layoffs recently, from what I hear. There might be a
hiring freeze.

------
slitaz
They are restructuring and had to lay off many people. There is now focus to
cloud and iot. They will probably put job listings once they complete the
restructuring.

